
Show HN: Tuql – Automatically create a GraphQL server from a sqlite database - bradleyboy
https://github.com/bradleyboy/tuql
======
skhro87
similar, but for postgres :
[https://github.com/postgraphql/postgraphql](https://github.com/postgraphql/postgraphql)

------
o1lab
shameless plug (for MySql) :
[https://github.com/o1lab/xmysql/](https://github.com/o1lab/xmysql/)

    
    
      supports where clause in intuitive way in queryinh
      provides 'many' apis for groups 
      provides api for join

